# Wechsel zum PC Games Hardware Team



## m4tr1z (9. November 2012)

Liebe PCGH Community,

nach langem Überlegen und ein paar guten Gründen habe Ich mich nun etschlossen das Team zu wechseln und Euch zu unterstützen 

Zwar wird es mir nicht mehr möglich sein jeden Monat neue OC-Hardware in Händen zu halten, aber so 2 oder 3 Projekte sind noch geplant. 

Das erste will ich euch nicht vorenthalten....
Hier ein paar Spezifikationen:

CPU
 Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1220V2 (8M Cache, 3.10 GHz)

Mainboard  
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 

RAM  
Patriot Viper 3 Series, Black Mamba, DDR3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 2133MHz Dual Channel Kit (PV38G213C1K) 

GraKa  
Gainward 560GTX TI 448

HDD
Pyro SE 60GB SATA III 2.5 (PPSE60GS25SSDR)    

Die ersten Tests mit ein paar Optimierungen hat das System ohne mucken 107Mhz BLK verkraftet und auch ganz gut performt.....   
...aber seht selbst was es kann 


SuperPi 1M *9sec797ms* 
M4TR1Z`s SuperPi score: 9sec 797ms with a Xeon E3-1220 

SuperPi 32M *8min50sec182ms*
M4TR1Z`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 50sec 182ms with a Xeon E3-1220 

PiFast *20.78sec*
M4TR1Z`s PiFast score: 20.78 sec with a Xeon E3-1220 

WPrime *32M 9sec297ms*
M4TR1Z`s wPrime 32m score: 9sec 297ms with a Xeon E3-1220 

WPrime 1024M* 291sec249ms*
M4TR1Z`s wPrime 1024m score: 291sec 249ms with a Xeon E3-1220 

UCBench 2011  *758.3mpt*
M4TR1Z`s UCBench 2011 score: 758.3 MPT-score with a Xeon E3-1220 

PCMark04  *13608Marks*
M4TR1Z`s PCMark 2004 score: 13608 marks with a Xeon E3-1220 

PCMark05 * 25422Marks*
M4TR1Z`s PCMark 2005 score: 25422 marks with a Xeon E3-1220 

PCMark Vantage * 21044Marks*
M4TR1Z`s PCMark Vantage score: 21044 marks with a Xeon E3-1220 

PCMark7  *4816Marks*
M4TR1Z`s PCMark7 score: 4816 marks with a Xeon E3-1220 

3DMark03  *98967Marks*
M4TR1Z`s 3DMark03 score: 98967 marks with a GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 

Sowohl im alten wie neuen HWbot gabs dafür ein kleines Danke  

Hoffe wir werden viel Spaß zusammen haben und freue mich nun auf weitere Ergebnisse. 

M4TR1Z


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2012)

Hi und willkommen im Team  Hoffe du findest dich bei uns gut ein!

Wenn du Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst - melde dich.


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im team. Auf gute zusammenarbeit.


----------



## m4tr1z (9. November 2012)

Danke freu mich auch... 
@der8auer mit dir wollte ich schon lange mal ne Session machen. Gaube man würde sich gut ergänzen


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2012)

Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## m4tr1z (9. November 2012)

Im Moment lebe ich in Mönchengladbach.


----------



## crazzzy85 (9. November 2012)

Willkommen im Team auch von meiner Seite.


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2012)

m4tr1z schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment lebe ich in Mönchengladbach.



Ist das nicht im pott?


----------



## Ü50 (10. November 2012)

Willkommen im Team auch von meiner Seite.

@Vaykir ca.70 km nördlich von mir, von dir so ca.65 km


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2012)

Joar also ich wüsstd einen der billig an ln2 kommt


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2012)

Sandro wie viel zahlst du noch mal?

@ m4tr1z: Da finden wir sicher mal was  Wir haben in letzter Zeit ab und zu am Wochenende gebencht - also Samstags. Neuer Termin steht aber noch nicht genau fest.


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2012)

1€ pro liter. Bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem passenden raum. Glaube ich frage mal in der fh nach.


----------



## Lubke (18. Januar 2013)

der raum wäre für mich kein problem, aber wo bekommt man denn ln2 für 1 €? :O


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2013)

Das muss leider mein Geheimnis bleiben. Ich kann nur so viel sagen: das LN2 kann man nur wenige Kilometer transportieren.


----------



## Lubke (18. Januar 2013)

nagut, in meinem fall bekomme ich zumindest deware dazu gestellt...
da sind 2,- €/l auch schon nich mehr so schlecht...
läppert sich trotzdem bei dem verbrauch 

mein hauptproblem ist, dass ich jemanden brauche, der mir hilft. son fx-8150 verlangt bei ~2 volt volle aufmerksamkeit beim kühlen 
beim uc-bench kann man das ln2 mit nem schlauch in den pott pumpen, das verdampft schneller als man schütten kann


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2013)

@m4tr1z

Von mir auch ein Willkommen


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> nagut, in meinem fall bekomme ich zumindest deware dazu gestellt...
> da sind 2,- €/l auch schon nich mehr so schlecht...
> läppert sich trotzdem bei dem verbrauch
> 
> ...


 
ich hab die deware auch dabei 
und die lieferung incl.

von wo kommsten du?


@mario
besser spät als nie, wa?^^


----------



## Lubke (18. Januar 2013)

aus dem schönen westmünsterland 

kannste das zeug denn nich einfach da abholen?
deware ins auto gepackt und ab gehts ^^


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> aus dem schönen westmünsterland
> 
> kannste das zeug denn nich einfach da abholen?
> deware ins auto gepackt und ab gehts ^^


 
Nö, der bringt mir das direkt in kleinen 12liter kannen vorbei 
Bei ner großen session kämen dann aber die 200l mopets zum einsatz.


----------



## Lubke (20. Januar 2013)

ich glaub "der" sollte ma meine adresse bekommen 



> Bei ner großen session kämen dann aber die 200l mopets zum einsatz.


und wieviele von den mopets kämen dann bei einer großen session zum einsatz? :O


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> ich glaub "der" sollte ma meine adresse bekommen
> 
> 
> und wieviele von den mopets kämen dann bei einer großen session zum einsatz? :O


 
kp, denke man bräcuhte so 3-4 stück, je nach hardware und anzahl der bencher.


----------



## Lubke (21. Januar 2013)

wow, ich hab noch nie mehr als 200 l an einem wochenende verbraucht :O
und das fand ich schon viel^^

aber gut, ich benche normal nur cpus unter ln2, bei grafikkarten braucht man sicher ne ganze ecke mehr von dem zeug...


----------

